# CD Ordner nicht erreichbar!



## Gabi (28. November 2003)

Hi,

ich wollte von einer Konsole auf ein CD-Verzeichniss zugreifen.
Aber es kann nicht gefunden werden!  
*
cd media
cd dvd
cd DEUTSCH
cd Adobe Photoshop 6*

das letzte kann Linux nicht finden. Ich habe es mit unterstrichen probiert,
geht aber auch nicht. Wenn ich mit Konqueror in dieses Verzeichnis gehe,
steht folgendes da:

*file:/media/dvd/DEUTSCH/Adobe Photoshop 6*

was könnte ich denn noch machen?

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Fabian H (28. November 2003)

Hm. vielleicht mit

```
cd Adobe\ Photoshop\ 6
```


----------



## Gabi (28. November 2003)

Vielen Dank, das hat funktioniert!  

Gabi


----------



## Patrick Kamin (28. November 2003)

*-*

oder

```
cd "Adobe Photoshop"
```


----------



## Gabi (30. November 2003)

auch das funktioniert!
vielen dank euch beiden

Gabi


----------



## melmager (1. Dezember 2003)

oder für tippfaule 

cd Ado(tabtaste)

Die Tabtaste ist fürs Autovervollständigen zuständig 
falls mehrere Möglichkeiten vorhanden sind : Piepton Ausgabe nochmal (tab)
und er zeigt alle möglichen Variationen an


----------

